# Prilosec/Nexium & B12 Deficiency



## 21381

I have been a patient on these drugs since their inception. They really are effective for GERD, however, after all these years I find out I have suffered from B12 deficiency. I have permanent cognitive damage to my brain. Seems without the presence of acid in the stomach, there is no intrinsic factor which is necessary to absorb B12 through our system. If I had taken a sublingual B12 while being treated, this would not have happened. Has anyone been on these drugs for over 2-3 years had their B12 tested? If not, I would suggest you do and be sure that it is over 400. llkk17###aol.com


----------



## Rowe2

Hi! This caught my attention immediately!







I've been on acid blockers (Prevacid or Nexium) for several years, and I have taken B-12 shots at least once a month. In November of 2006, I resigned from my long time job, so I was suddenly without insurance. I let my B-12 shots go and noticed I was becoming depressed, no energy and forgetfulness. I started the B-12 shots again and could notice a difference in my mental outlook and energy level. I am glad you brought this to my attention, so I'll continue with the B-12 injections. I couldn't absorb the B-12 very well through the stomach, so this makes sense! How did you learn about this?BTW..WELCOME to our group!


----------



## 16331

Yes, I've heard about the B-12 and iron deficiency associated with these drugs, as well as other nutrients. I'm on Prilosec 80 mg a day. I feel tired, lazy, no motivation, muscle weakness at times. I take Centrum, but maybe I need something more. I have been thinking of trying a vitamin with more nutrients, such as GNC womens mega vitamin, since I'm older, not sure If I should stick to one with iron or not.


----------



## 21381

If you read the side effects of Nexium and Prilosec it does indicate B12 deficiency. When I went to the doctor with my "disability" he was very aware that this can happen but it takes a while to become deficient since our liver stores B12 for a very long time. Apparently I was living on my stores and when I ran out I was in serious trouble. By the way, you can take sublingual B12 instead of the injection - it is absorbed the same way so if you do not have the insurance, you can buy them without prescription - you should have at least 1000 mg a day but you can also get them in mega dose of 2500 mg which is fine too. You can not get too much. I would like to suggest a book to you called "Could It Be B12? An Epidemic of Misdiagnosis." by Sally Pacholok - it is only $10.36 on Amazon.com - read the reviews - it is well worth the price - you will be amazed what you learn.


----------



## 21381

How long have you been on Prilosec? You should have your doctor run a B12 level on you - it should be over 400. It would be interesting to see if your B12 has been affected yet - and then you can seek treatment. Anything over 200 is considered "normal" however, some labs will note that 200-400 is reason for concern. Ask your doctor to measure your level - it's not part of regular bloodwork. If you take a B12 supplement, you cannot absorb it in pill form that you swallow - it has to be sublingual (dissolves under your tongue).


> quote:Originally posted by cvoor:Yes, I've heard about the B-12 and iron deficiency associated with these drugs. I'm on Prilosec 80 mg a day. I feel tired, lazy, no motivation, muscle weakness at times. I take Centrum, but maybe I need something more.


----------



## 16331

I"ve been on Prilosec probably 2 yrs now. Because it depletes several nutrients, and I also take hormone therapy which also depletes, I'm wondering if I should take a vitamin with more than the RDA, something more than Centrum, perhaps GNC womens vitamin.


----------



## christine

I have been on Prilosec since 1998. I was on it sporadically then but more regularly in the past 3 years.I have recently discovered I have iron deficiency. I had all the tests done to rule out bleeding and I have none (except my period). I am HIGHLY suspecting the Prilosec and am trying to cut back. I also had a B12 done and my level was at 600. The doctors considered this "normal" and never did anything about it. Hmmmm....very interesting.


----------



## 21381

Even though your B12 level is now 600, you may eventually be headed downhill unless you supplement with sublingual B12. When taking these acid inhibitors you cannot absorb B12 through the intestine because of lack of intrinisc factor so you need to take in B12 through either injections or sublingual which is absorbed under your tongue. To be sure you are not deficient you could ask for an MMA level which is a more accurate test. The reason you are not deficient yet is because you are probably still working off your "storage" of B12 because the liver stores B12 for a very long time. So just be careful and take the sublingual if you can. Linda


----------



## jyoti

Hi there, I have been on nexium 40mg since 2004. I have started to feel anemic for the past two years numbness in my fingers and hands. My doctor said that I am starting to have a lack of b12. I have just now started to take the sublingual b12 1000mg just recently. I am also reducing my nexium 40mg every second day. Do you think that should be enough? I believe that we all could be a great deal of support to each other. your friendIndersonu2003


----------



## Chase13

I was on Prilosec every day for like a year a few years ago. This was back when I was a teenager and knew nothing about my stomach, so I trusted everything the doctor told me. He prescribed me Prilosec and I never even had heartburn. Anyway, recently, I've had a bad case of real heartburn and I tried Prilosec and it made it much worse. Is it a possible B-12 deficiency? I've been to the doctor lots of times, but I dunno if they tested for B12 deficiency. I always attributed the complete anemia/lack of energy to allergies, but I'm starting to think otherwise.


----------

